# 2016 Fuji Transonic SL..Need help with cassette option for climbing



## JC_Fuji (Aug 8, 2017)

I would appreciate any and all advice. I'm considering changing my cassette (SRAM Red PowerDome, 11-26T, 11 speed) to 11-34T for climbing... Any recommendations to which 11-34 (part number) could be easily swapped out and work with the original SRAM Red22 Derailleur?


----------

